# M/v "la Estancia"



## BEDDY (May 9, 2006)

Hello.
Anyone who manage to get me a photo of the vessel "LA ESTANCIA" owned by Buries Markes Ltd., London 1947-1951??
Owned by Canadian Shipowners Ltd. (Buries Markes Ltd.), Canada as "MONTCALM" (reg. Liverpool) 1951-1957.
It was then bought by Wilh. Wilhelmsen in Oslo/ Toensberg.

Thanks in advance


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

You could try;

http://pic4.piczo.com/lahaciendaandotherstories/?g=18375059&cr=4

hopefully the "1944" captioned ship is the one you want-- she appears in all respects identical to the following:

a link to her as Montcalm may be found at

http://www.lda.fr/History/HistoryBM.htm


----------



## BEDDY (May 9, 2006)

Thanks alot.
This was very coreect the ship I was looking for.

Thanks again


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

BEDDY said:


> Hello.
> Anyone who manage to get me a photo of the vessel "LA ESTANCIA" owned by Buries Markes Ltd., London 1947-1951??
> Thanks in advance


Ahoy BEDDY,
Well it isn't at once,but here your LA ESTANCIA built 1944 ex CAPE DUCATO and built at Pennsylvania Shipyard,piccie was send to me by a friend,no further details or sources.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

MV Montcalm Ex la Estancia -1951, ex Cape Ducato -1947. 5212 tons
Built 1944 by Pennsylvania Shipyards, Beaumont Texas. 393.2 x 60.1 x 24.8.
2 Oil engines 6 cylinder with electro magnetic slip coupling & SR gearing built by Nordberg Mfg Co; Milwaukee. Wis. DF.ESD. GyC. Radar. Code flags GZCZ. British flag. Registered Liverpool. 1 Deck & shelter deck. 3rd deck except in No; 5 hold. Cruiser stern. Owned by Canadian Shipowners Ltd ( managed by Buries Marks, Ltd).


----------

